# FILMS: What are you watching ?



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2017)

Theatre, home, streaming, binging, etc.and what do you like/dislike about it ?


----------



## Fab (Jan 17, 2017)

Book of Eli, streaming

I just like watching it, good film. 



synthpunk said:


> Theatre, home, streaming, etc.and what do you like/dislike about it ?


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Loved these two films ! Never seen anything like it


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2017)

The Crown, Netflix. Good theme by HZ and RGW.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 17, 2017)

10 Cloverfield Lane (great score btw), America Sniper (almost no score) and Jack Reacher 2


----------



## Jaap (Jan 18, 2017)

Watched yesterday evening after a long day work The Lincoln Laywyer on Netflix. Enjoyed it


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2017)

Latest season of *Trailer Park Boys*. It's completely ridiculous and dumb...but SO fun!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The Crown, Netflix. Good theme by HZ and RGW.



I didn't know HZ scored that, I have to check it out.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 18, 2017)

Planet Earth II, I find it better than most action movies these days.


----------



## Tareck117 (Jan 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The Crown, Netflix. Good theme by HZ and RGW.



I started it yesterday and I love it so far ! It's so interesting, especially if you are not from England ^^'


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Jan 18, 2017)

Everything current lol.. too much actually.
Latest would be westworld binge hehe..


----------



## Tareck117 (Jan 18, 2017)

TIM_STEVE_97 said:


> Latest would be westworld binge hehe..


Westworld was so great + the soundtrack from Ramin Djawadi is incredible.
He's coming to Montreal in March for a Game of Thrones orchestral concert, I wonder if he's going to play some Westworld themes....


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tareck117 said:


> Westworld was so great + the soundtrack from Ramin Djawadi is incredible.
> He's coming to Montreal in March for a Game of Thrones orchestral concert, I wonder if he's going to play some Westworld themes....


oh nice. 
I doubt that. Even though both are HBO.. 
His music was so haunting haha.. Still stuck in westworld realm


----------



## vicontrolu (Jan 18, 2017)

Am i the only one who is not impressed by Game of thrones and Westworld themes? Without comparing to any other composer, i find the music rather unexciting, and the melody is close in both cases.


----------



## Tareck117 (Jan 18, 2017)

vicontrolu said:


> Am i the only one who is not impressed by Game of thrones and Westworld themes? Without comparing to any other composer, i find the music rather unexciting, and the melody is close in both cases.



Westworld theme is nice, but I prefer the other themes of the show


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2017)

vicontrolu said:


> Am i the only one who is not impressed by Game of thrones and Westworld themes? Without comparing to any other composer, i find the music rather unexciting, and the melody is close in both cases.



GoT is a show I figured my s.o. would really love, as she's a huge fantasy fan: WOW addict, etc. We were both amazed to have been completely bored by it. I loved the original Westworld movie, but the series...oh well. Just my dumb opinion.


----------



## baileysounds (Jan 18, 2017)

Finally got round to seeing both The Hallow & The Witch (amazon prime + sky)

Both brilliant Horror movies


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2017)

Been binging on Werner Herzog, waiting for his Masterclass. :D


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2017)

Greg said:


> Been binging on Werner Herzog, waiting for his Masterclass. :D



"Grizzly Man"? (Love that one)


----------



## brianbuchanan (Jan 18, 2017)

Fab said:


> Book of Eli, streaming
> 
> I just like watching it, good film.


Running joke with a friend is that I only bring up The Book of Eli any time I reference movies.. This is partial truth


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> "Grizzly Man"? (Love that one)



Yeah just caught that one a couple days ago! My favorite is Cave of Forgotten Dreams. Fantastic score


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2017)

Greg said:


> Yeah just caught that one a couple days ago! My favorite is Cave of Forgotten Dreams. Fantastic score



Awright, *got* to check that one out


----------



## URL (Jan 18, 2017)

Im been watching and listen to fantastic music from *Ennio Morricone*, this Television series is so cool...
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/ennio-morricone-la-piovra/id907842989


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 18, 2017)

baileysounds said:


> Finally got round to seeing both The Hallow & The Witch (amazon prime + sky)
> 
> Both brilliant Horror movies



Loved the witch ! Great score too !


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 18, 2017)

Right now I'm watching The Day the Earth Stood Still in HD. 1951. Like all great sci-fi films, it's not really about sci-fi.


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 18, 2017)

Just finished Dirk Gently's detective agency. A very non-traditional soundtrack for a very non-traditional show. Definitely worth a watch if you enjoy films like mad max and kill bill; much funnier than both.

Lots of vocal sampling. Good use of sound design

Also just began rewatching game of thrones  Because obviously


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2017)

Halt and catch fire S02. Amc
Music by Paul Haslinger


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Flash Season 2 and LOTS of fun!


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 19, 2017)

_Embrace the Serpent_ & _The Sea of Trees_ were my last two "random" picks... as it turned out, two completely different stories built upon a common weave.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 19, 2017)

Films - Recently watched Silence, Rules Don't Apply and Hell and High Water. Rules Don't Apply was funny, Warren Beaty can be a great comic actor and he's pretty hilarious here, it kind of fell apart in the second half though. Silence was absolutely gorgeous and dealt with interesting issues, but I think to really be moved by it you need to have religious beliefs—Scorsese is Catholic and its repercussions and thought run through much of his work. I'm a devout anti-theist, so much of the film was lost on me. Hell and High Water was really good, Jeff Bridges tears it up.

Books - I started Consciousness and the Social Brain on vacation, still working on it. It's about the idea that there really is no such thing as 'consciousness', in terms of some amorphous, unknowable thing, a soul, or an undefinable essence that resides within each person. I got interested in the idea at the end of the season of Westworld, which was in large part about robots becoming human by gaining 'consciousness'. I'm much more in the Kurt Vonnegut camp: we're bags of chemicals. Anyway the book is very interesting, very dry and mechanical though. Next read will need to be something where a lot of shit blows up.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 20, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> _Embrace the Serpent_ & _The Sea of Trees_ were my last two "random" picks... as it turned out, two completely different stories built upon a common weave.



Very interested in these two


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a 3 year-old, so we watch Peppa Pig and Sofia the First.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 20, 2017)

Predator and Die Hard. Monthly.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 20, 2017)

Round Midnight. Dvd


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 20, 2017)

Excellent regimen. 



jononotbono said:


> Predator and Die Hard. Monthly.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 20, 2017)

And _A Monster Calls_ rounds out my serendipitous trilogy. Never heard of the movie/book before and just happened to chance upon it today... absolutely wonderful storytelling for those who actually engage life... unlike some critics, lol. To paraphrase the old adage: those who can't teach, critique!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2017)

Mr. Robot USA S01-02
Music by Mac Quayle


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 22, 2017)

Tonight we will be watching Diva right after a doc about Handel.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 22, 2017)

Two girls one sample.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 22, 2017)

Recently saw Silence - it was too long and didn't engage the viewer enough - it should have been a TV miniseries.

Hacksaw Ridge was quite good, pretty violent of course as it is a Mel Gibson film, and was based on a true story. If not over-embellished too much, as Hollywood is liable to do, the hero was a very brave man indeed.

The Girl with all the Gifts, an interesting film, with zombies and Glenn Close (you don't hear that every day), well made and reasonably intelligent for the genre.

Trump inauguration - over long and full of violence and bad language. Some parts not believable.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 30, 2017)

LA LA Land

Seen it this weekend with the mrs and we both enjoyed it very much as did it seem everyone in the audience in fact most people on the way out we're saying they don't make films like that anymore and had big smiles on their faces


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 31, 2017)

The Seachers. In HD. A great American tale. Second to none cinematography.

One of the great travesties of 1956, and typical thoughout the decades, was that The Searchers did not receive one single Academy nomination. Based on comparisons with the winners that year, The Searchers probably should have won at least 10 Oscars. Oscar nomination very much depends on who puts the money up ect. And has very little to do with class.

Tonight, I will be watching another 1956 film called The Green Man.


----------



## Fab (Jan 31, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> The Searchers probably should have won at least 10 Oscars



why not 20? :D


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 31, 2017)

"That'll be the day" - The Duke

John Ford was truly a genius 



Baron Greuner said:


> The Seachers. In HD. A great American tale. Second to none cinematography.
> 
> One of the great travesties of 1956, and typical thoughout the decades, was that The Searchers did not receive one single Academy nomination. Based on comparisons with the winners that year, The Searchers probably should have won at least 10 Oscars. Oscar nomination very much depends on who puts the money up ect. And has very little to do with class.
> 
> Tonight, I will be watching another 1956 film called The Green Man.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 31, 2017)

He certainly was. Weirdly, he treated Ward Bond like a dog, because Ford was a bit if a vindictive old sod, but always rehired him. I always thought Ward Bond was brilliant in his parts and as a kid, felt for some unknown reason, felt that his character portrayals personified blue collar America in an honest way, even if it was in a western.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 31, 2017)

I wish we still had great character actors.

Are you a fan of The Quiet Man?



Baron Greuner said:


> He certainly was. Weirdly, he treated Ward Bond like a dog, because Ford was a bit if a vindictive old sod, but always rehired him. I always thought Ward Bond was brilliant in his parts and as a kid, felt for some unknown reason, felt that his character portrayals personified blue collar America in an honest way, even if it was in a western.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 1, 2017)

It had that strange actor in it that was the boxer. And he really was a boxer at one point. I forget his name, but the last thing he did before he died was an episode of Rawhide, where he played a boxer. Always played Irishmen, as in things like She Wore a Yellow Ribbon, but actually came from Sevenoaks if memory serves. It's a great film and the tension build between Maureen O Hara and John Wayne is skilfully done through Ford's direction. I'd have to look it up again.

One of the great pointers to any really good director like John Ford in my book, is the ability to take serious subjects and inject humour into it at some point or points during the films. Real life is like that. Even in dire circumstances. Remember, it was us British that basically created so-called Black Humour. Just look at The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance. Full of humour but with interesting subject matter, such as 19th century American politics.

What I can't stand today, is the lack of humour in films. Directors are so hell bent on getting their message across, they tend to forget they are also there to entertain. It's a difficult thing to do well though and cannot looked forced. It's a fine line always between a good film and a load of crap. For most films to succeed, you need to care about the characters. 

Another great director is Billy Wilder, and I watched The Apartment a couple of evenings ago. This film deals with serious issues like infidelity, greed, divorce, family, suicide to name but a few. But the humour in that film just stays there and turns what could have been of 2 hours of turgid mess into something really good. Good score from Adolph Deutsch too.

You couldn't make these films today because they would crash and burn every time at the box office.


----------



## Chris D (Feb 3, 2017)

Watched at home - 

I had forgotten just how good The Green Mile is. Hits you in the heart!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 3, 2017)

*30 Rock*, my favorite tv comedy. Fun score, plus Alec Baldwin (in perhaps his greatest role), Kenneth the page.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 9, 2017)

Snowstorm viewing tonight...

The Thing 50's version

Bladerunner 25th Anniversary Directors Cut

Where Eagles Dare


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## mc_deli (Feb 18, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> I have a 3 year-old, so we watch Peppa Pig and Sofia the First.


#131 of things you should know
I "met" the composer of the Sofia the First underscore on VI-c. It was probably the highlight of my digital life.
He said he used a lot of HWS which makes sense. 

PS We are in a major Ben & Holly phase here (same crew as Peppa).


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 18, 2017)

The Lego Batman Movie is out!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 19, 2017)

Lego Batman, last night. Later showing to ensure some peace and quiet was quite enjoyable and laughed allot, recommended.

Lorne did a good job on the score, Lounge Against the Machine lol


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 19, 2017)

Tonight we watched, back to back, 13th, and I Am Not Your Negro. Both absolutely great, and it was great to see them in that order. The first gives a wider overview of the history of racism in the U.S. and the second James Baldwin's profound insights into what it has always meant and continues to mean for the country.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 21, 2017)

The Founder
The Love Witch
The Wild Bunch
Boogie Nights


----------



## Fer (Feb 21, 2017)

Master and Commander.... again.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2017)

The Art of Listening


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Mar 1, 2017)

The 2008 HBO series on John Adams.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The Art of Listening




Man Gustavo looks so old here, hope he is not sick


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Mar 5, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>



Watched documentary about Kurosawa, few nights before... Fascinating spirit.
How many times he repeat filming only one scene from Seven Samurai, because he was not satisfied with blowing wind and how flags fluttering etc... No computers, just basic film camera and nature.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Mar 5, 2017)

Last night for the second time  and I recommend any film by Aki Kaurismaki, and also any Scandinavian movie.


----------



## sazema (Mar 5, 2017)

This one few nights before


----------



## sazema (Mar 5, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>



Ahh, this one is great, about man who was better than B.Dylan but it's a latino american, and it's discovered after many many years. Am I right?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 5, 2017)

Green Room

May go see Straw Dogs and Assault on Precinct 13 this week and the revival theaters.


----------



## Flaneurette (Mar 7, 2017)

As of late, the only movies I watch are from small, budget, micro and independent filmmakers. Post-cinema & remodernist kind of films. The last film I saw was "Beings", from independent Romanian filmmaker Andrei Stefanescu. I was really impressed by this film. I love its minimalistic, almost internalized approach.



http://qualiafilm.com


----------



## sazema (Mar 7, 2017)

What a coincidence, last night I watched this one (also Romanian movie)



Very very good drama... recommended


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Rohann (Mar 10, 2017)

Just saw Logan. Beautifully atmospheric score for an amazing painful and dark character story. They finally did a superhero movie that doesn't feel like a superhero movie.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Mar 13, 2017)

It's that time of month again.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 13, 2017)

let out some steam bennett


----------



## sazema (Mar 20, 2017)

What a good movie.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 20, 2017)

sazema said:


> What a good movie.



I liked it, too! No film music, unfortunately (well, not every film needs it), but a great film to watch.


----------



## FGBR (Mar 20, 2017)

Really enjoyed this one, loved the score.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 20, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> #131 of things you should know
> I "met" the composer of the Sofia the First underscore on VI-c. It was probably the highlight of my digital life.
> He said he used a lot of HWS which makes sense.
> 
> PS We are in a major Ben & Holly phase here (same crew as Peppa).


Now every I watch Sofia I hear HWS, LOL. Thanks for that!


----------



## sazema (Mar 24, 2017)

What a shame... "Stanger things, season 1"
Story begins good, but end is awful!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4574334/


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 24, 2017)

The Leyend of Kora and The Avatar animated series are two beautiful shows. very good music as well.


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 24, 2017)

High Rise.
The music of Clint Mansell is a total awesomeness.


----------



## sazema (Mar 25, 2017)

Good movie!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## resound (Mar 25, 2017)

Has anyone seen Get Out? I'm interested to hear what people think about the score. Apparently it was Michael Abels' first time scoring a feature film.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 27, 2017)

Watched " The Green Inferno" last night, thinking "I could do with watching a good superhero film"...how wrong I was...


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Apr 14, 2017)

Daniel Lanois - Here Is What Is


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 14, 2017)

Kubo and the Two Strings got great ratings, but still surprised me greatly. Love the style, love the setting, love the characters... It has a really balanced tone too.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 14, 2017)

Watched Kong:Skull Island today, the score was...ok, very forgettable though and imo way too many stereotypical 60s/70s Vietnam era songs.


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 14, 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2872718/

Nightcrawler - what a piece of cinematography.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Joram (Apr 18, 2017)

Listening to Kodály's Háry János Suite. Though Zoltán Kodály wasn't very famous for his instrumentation, this is a really interesting piece. It quite surprised me.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Apr 26, 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5186714/






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0353969/






Both pretty great.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 27, 2017)

Man, I love this music so much. What a theme! This film always reminds me of good times. There's just the right balance between scenic beauty and Gunplay.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## zolhof (Apr 29, 2017)

Cool thread and nice suggestions! I'm a sucker for horror movies and completely overlooked Evolution and The Hallow, thanks for the tips.

A few movies I've recently watched and enjoyed:


Magic (sir Anthony Hopkins + Goldsmith)
The Void (awesome practical effects)
We Own the Night (powerful story and fantastic score by Kilar)
Leaving DC (found footage gem)


----------



## synthpunk (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Jaap (May 6, 2017)

Went with the lady to the new Beauty and Beast in the cinema and enjoyed it actually!


----------



## synthpunk (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Vin (May 13, 2017)

_Better Caul Saul_ latest episode, _Chicanery_.

Incredible.


----------



## Flaneurette (May 21, 2017)

Olivier de Sagazan "transfiguration" HD Not a film, but a performance.


----------



## MichaelM (May 21, 2017)

Probably my favorite Patrick Doyle score.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 21, 2017)

Halfway through this, really loving the score by Eskmo. You can definitely hear some Olafur Arnalds string textures being used (the upside is those textures are unique, but that's its downside too, you can spot them being used). But regardless been inspired by it.

I think Eskmo just did a masterclass at a @Spitfire Team pop-up. Did they film it to be released? @christianhenson ?


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Jun 3, 2017)

Fantastic series and score by Max Richter.


----------



## sazema (Jun 3, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Halfway through this, really loving the score by Eskmo. You can definitely hear some Olafur Arnalds string textures being used (the upside is those textures are unique, but that's its downside too, you can spot them being used). But regardless been inspired by it.
> 
> I think Eskmo just did a masterclass at a @Spitfire Team pop-up. Did they film it to be released? @christianhenson ?



Score is ok, but overall series is stupid. I just finished with watching last week.
Shame, story could be better. This way main character from time to time goes into nerves, she is very selfish and represented as very stupid girl. Just if you look at rape scene in the pool. She is constantly in some kind of hurt by her company and class, but she still going in the middle of night to party etc etc...
Shame, and I have no idea what's the message for kids from this? To kill self after one or two bad words from someone...


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been really enjoying House of Cards, new series has just been released and the score is fantastic as always!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 3, 2017)

*Doctor Strange*. I was delighted by all the eye candy, and surprised at just how Inception-on-acid-and-steroids many of the effects were. In any case, the visuals were incredible, story tried and true but good, and the soundtrack...worked for the movie! Not bad on that last, just not the let's-go-gloriously-overboard-on-the-huge-orchestra Tyler; or the 80s Carpenteresque Zimmer; or the tends-to-grow-on-ya Jackman superhero stuff. More than adequate musically, let's put it that way. Just my opinions, the movie overall rates a _strong _four out of five for me.

Put it this way, watching the movie again is in my near future, and that I rarely do with recent films.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 3, 2017)

sazema said:


> Score is ok, but overall series is stupid. I just finished with watching last week.
> Shame, story could be better. This way main character from time to time goes into nerves, she is very selfish and represented as very stupid girl. Just if you look at rape scene in the pool. She is constantly in some kind of hurt by her company and class, but she still going in the middle of night to party etc etc...
> Very shame, and I have no idea what's the message for kids from this? To kill self after one or two bad words from someone...


Sometimes teenagers can be selfish and stupid. So it seemed like the story wasn't too far off from what could have been a true story.


----------



## sazema (Jun 3, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Sometimes teenagers can be selfish and stupid. So it seemed like the story wasn't too far off from what could have been a true story.



You're right  but still I found that key point of this series is not to represent this girl as stupid one than everyone other. But maybe I'm wrong...
Who cares...


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 3, 2017)

Me and my girlfriend just binge watched the first three Jurassic Park Films. Bloody love that soundtrack!


----------



## benuzzell (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't understand why a sequel was never made. Well, actually, I do; money. Despite the awards and critical acclaim, it just didn't offset its monstrous (for 2003) budget and appeal to a larger audience. It's a shame, really, because it kinda had everything, and a great sequel setup to boot. The cinematography, score, costumes, performances, everything was absolutely solid. Maybe, one day, they could do some of the other books in a similar vein on the small screen. One can always hope.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Jul 7, 2017)

You may enjoy one of the other 19 Patrick O'Brian novels that has written other than that Master and Commander. Also the book The Making of Master and Commander can be found quite cheap on Amazon.



benuzzell said:


> I don't understand why a sequel was never made. Well, actually, I do; money. Despite the awards and critical acclaim, it just didn't offset its monstrous (for 2003) budget and appeal to a larger audience. It's a shame, really, because it kinda had everything, and a great sequel setup to boot. The cinematography, score, costumes, performances, everything was absolutely solid. Maybe, one day, they could do some of the other books in a similar vein on the small screen. One can always hope.


----------



## benuzzell (Jul 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> You may enjoy one of the other 19 Patrick O'Brian novels that has written other than that Master and Commander. Also the book The Making of Master and Commander can be found quite cheap on Amazon.



I'm currently 13/17 on the PO'B nobels, so only a few more to go! Thanks for the heads up on the Making Of book, though, I hadn't come across that one


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 10, 2017)

We seen Baby Driver Sunday. Highly recomended.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 10, 2017)

Watching "Marnie" for a second time, trying to get past both the awkwardness of the acting (Connery deserves credit for trying heroically to downplay his Scottish brogue, Hedren I'm less convinced by) and the...well, kind of neat and tidy explanation for her motives. 

Pretty easy to watch with Bernard Herrmann's score bringing the Sturm und Drang


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Mark Stothard (Aug 4, 2017)

Can't stop watching this. Superb acting by Anthony Hopkins. Music is great too.


----------



## patrick76 (Aug 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>


I find myself liking this film more and more every time I see it. One of Tim Burton's top movies in my opinion.


----------



## ryans (Aug 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>



Great movie, and great score...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## creativeforge (Aug 20, 2017)

In 1960, pioneering American artists Sol LeWitt and Eva Hesse met for the first time and became close friends. In 1965, Eva found herself facing a creative block during a period of self-doubt, and told Sol of her frustrating predicament. Sol replied with this letter.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 20, 2017)

Recently I watched 2 movies.
*1. Alien Covenant*
This movie was ridiculously hard to watch for me because I felt that movie was beyond being bad.
*2. Wonder Woman*
I enjoyed that movie overall but I had hard times to stand the soundtrack in the movie because it was far beyond clichee and did sound like someone who never worked in film took tracks from a third party library music page and slammed it down into the scenes. Absolutely horrorfying. Even my fiance noticed that and got a headdache from the music.

Both movies didn´t interest me in first place, but I did read a lot of good things about wonder woman.
Also I was interested if Ridley Scott was able to took the critic from Prometheus he got to improve this new Alien movie. Ridley Scott is for me evolving into the new George Lucas of film. Can´t believe that this is the same guy who did Blade Runner.. so he is doing blade runner 2, right? Oh boy...I am anxious..


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 21, 2017)

Did Harry G.W. score Covenant btw he mentioned it in an interview but then I never heard anything else about it ?

I really enjoyed Maestro Morricone's score to Cinema Paradiso, you can see where Desplat gets so much of his inspiration from. But I do digress we do also have a Soundtrack Discussion Subform now 



AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Recently I watched 2 movies.
> *1. Alien Covenant*
> This movie was ridiculously hard to watch for me because I felt that movie was beyond being bad.
> *2. Wonder Woman*
> ...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 28, 2017)

I saw Dunkirk twice. Hit me harder the first time but noticed more the second...usually how it goes.

Everyone should go see Good Time. Yes, the one with the bloke from that goofy vampire franchise I've never seen. I knew it was the best movie of this year, last year and probably the next two years within the first seven minutes. There is nothing that jumps off the screen like this. Nothing. The characters are unhinged and the score is as well. Best thing I've seen of it's ilk since maybe Tangerine or Pusher III...and I feel like it is oddly related to Dunkirk in a few ways. Fantastic crime caper. Good Time.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 28, 2017)

Watched Dunkirk on day of release and loved it. Also watched The Martian (Ridley Scott) the other night and think it's incredible. I've been actually watching different TV Shows instead of a lot of films recently just because I keep getting recommended stuff (West World and Game of Thrones being the latest)


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 1, 2017)

THIRD WORLD REALITY vs FIRST WORLD MENTALITY?

"POWAQQATSI: Life in Transformation," is a 1988 American documentary film directed by Godfrey Reggio and the sequel to Reggio's experimental 1982 film, Koyaanisqatsi. It is the second film in the Qatsi trilogy.

*Powaqqatsi is a Hopi neologism coined by Reggio meaning "parasitic way of life" or "life in transition".* While Koyaanisqatsi focused on modern life in industrial countries, *Powaqqatsi, which similarly has no dialogue, focuses more on the conflict in third world countries between traditional ways of life and the new ways of life introduced with industrialization. *

Godfrey Reggio is a pioneer of a film style that creates poetic images of extraordinary emotional impact for audiences worldwide. Reggio is prominent in the film world for his QATSI trilogy, essays of visual images and sound that chronicle the destructive impact of the modern world on the environment. _*Reggio, who spent 14 years in silence and prayer while studying to be a monk, *_has a history of service not only to the environment but to youth street gangs, the poor, and the community as well.

Born in New Orleans in 1940 and raised in southwest Louisiana, Reggio entered the Christian Brothers, a Roman Catholic pontifical order, at age 14. He spent 14 years of his adolescence and early adulthood in fasting, silence, and prayer. Based in New Mexico during the 1960s, Reggio taught grade school, secondary school, and college. In 1963, he co-founded Young Citizens for Action, a community organization project that aided juvenile street gangs.

Following this, Reggio co-founded La Clinica de la Gente, a facility that provided medical care to 12,000 community members in Santa Fe, and La Gente, a community-organizing project in Northern New Mexico's barrios. In 1972, he co-founded the Institute for Regional Education in Santa Fe, a non-profit foundation focused on media development, the arts, community organization, and research. In 1974 and 1975, with funding from the American Civil Liberties Union, Reggio co-organized a multi-media public interest campaign on the invasion of privacy and the use of technology to control behavior.


----------



## Fab (Sep 3, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> In 1960, pioneering American artists Sol LeWitt and Eva Hesse met for the first time and became close friends. In 1965, Eva found herself facing a creative block during a period of self-doubt, and told Sol of her frustrating predicament. Sol replied with this letter.




ha, that was pretty great.


----------



## Vin (Sep 3, 2017)

www.imdb.com/title/tt4901306/


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 3, 2017)

First trip to the cinema in quite a while the hasn't been a complete let down.


----------



## Fab (Sep 3, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Eskmo



I think its quite an inspiring sound he has, thanks. I'm not used to hearing it!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 3, 2017)

Just started catching up on the final season 4.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 5, 2017)

One of my favorite Grusin (EDIT Goldsmith) scores as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 6, 2017)

When you have a Cat 5 hurricane headed your way you've got to watch Key Largo


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 6, 2017)

Going add this to our list thanks to your recommendation.



mikeybabes said:


> First trip to the cinema in quite a while the hasn't been a complete let down.


----------



## resound (Sep 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> We seen Baby Driver Sunday. Highly recomended.



Baby Driver was great. I went into having no idea what it was. Didn't see the trailer. I was pleasantly surprised. It almost feels like a musical the way it is edited.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Going add this to our list thanks to your recommendation.



Just be aware that in the U.K. It's a top end 15 certificate. I'm surprised it wasn't an 18 as it can be a bit gory in places.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 6, 2017)

I watched _The King of Comedy_ the other night for the first time, and it's one of the greatest films I've ever seen.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 9, 2017)

I've been travelling and was in Birmingham on my own for a couple of days. I decided to go to the iMax and saw this - absolutely terrific movie..... That's two good movies at the cinema in a row for me -it's been a while since that happened.






If you liked Stranger Things on Netflix, you are going to love this.....
​


----------



## Vin (Sep 11, 2017)

New Rick and Morty episode. So good.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 12, 2017)

The Birdcage. Hadn't seen it in years, and laughed my ass off. Hank Azaria and Nathan Lane were just freaking brilliant.

Trying to get to: Fargo (TV series), The Wire, The Deuce, Outlander, The Bridge, Top of The Lake, some others... waaaaaaaayyyy behind!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 21, 2017)

Just watched 'What Happened to Monday'. My god. It was amazing. My partner put it on and I thought (going by the title) "oh god, not another Rom Com". That was a nice surprise...


----------



## resound (Sep 22, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just watched 'What Happened to Monday'. My god. It was amazing. My partner put it on and I thought (going by the title) "oh god, not another Rom Com". That was a nice surprise...


I watched this on a flight recently. It was a great movie!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 22, 2017)

with very nice music from Johann Johansonn


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 23, 2017)

resound said:


> I watched this on a flight recently. It was a great movie!



Yeah man! I'm gonna watch it again when I get home tonight. It was brilliant!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## re-peat (Sep 24, 2017)

Synthpunk, ‘Chinatown’ has music by Jerry Goldsmith, not Dave Grusin.

It’s one of the great Goldsmith scores in fact. A timeless classic, just like the movie. Who else but Goldsmith, for example, would have the imagination and courage to use as unexpressive and limited an instrument as the guiro to illustrate one of Chinatown’s complex narrative’s main characters with. Not a melody, or a motif, nor an harmonic sequence, not even a specific rhythm ... just that unpleasant, nasty rasping sound of the guiro, to capture the sinister presence of Noah Cross (John Huston) in music. Stroke of Goldsmith genius, that.

_


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2017)

of course, dyslexic moment... TX, nice to hear from you.



re-peat said:


> Synthpunk, ‘Chinatown’ has music by Jerry Goldsmith, not Dave Grusin.
> 
> It’s one of the great Goldsmith scores in fact. A timeless classic, just like the movie. Who else but Goldsmith, for example, would have the imagination and courage to use as unexpressive and limited an instrument as the guiro to illustrate one of Chinatown’s complex narrative’s main characters with. Not a melody, or a motif, nor an harmonic sequence, not even a specific rhythm ... just that unpleasant, nasty rasping sound of the guiro, to capture the sinister presence of Noah Cross (John Huston) in music. Stroke of Goldsmith genius, that.
> 
> _


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 26, 2017)

re-peat said:


> Synthpunk, ‘Chinatown’ has music by Jerry Goldsmith, not Dave Grusin.
> 
> It’s one of the great Goldsmith scores in fact. A timeless classic, just like the movie. Who else but Goldsmith, for example, would have the imagination and courage to use as unexpressive and limited an instrument as the guiro to illustrate one of Chinatown’s complex narrative’s main characters with. Not a melody, or a motif, nor an harmonic sequence, not even a specific rhythm ... just that unpleasant, nasty rasping sound of the guiro, to capture the sinister presence of Noah Cross (John Huston) in music. Stroke of Goldsmith genius, that.
> 
> _



(Maybe Morricone?)


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Oct 3, 2017)

Just watched Kingsman 2 - The Golden Circle. Loved it. So much fun and completely over the top and ridiculous. Right up my street and the music was great. Just realised it was Henry Jackman and Matthew Margeson.
.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

Your brain wants to initial slag them off as a Bond ripoff but they are well done.



jononotbono said:


> Just watched Kingsman 2 - The Golden Circle. Loved it. So much fun and completely over the top and ridiculous. Right up my street and the music was great. Just realised it was Henry Jackman and Matthew Margeson.
> .


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Your brain wants to initial slag them off as a Bond ripoff but they are well done.



Ah man I haven't once thought about Bond when watching either the first or sequel. They are their own thing and can't remember the last time a couple of films just made me laugh and felt so much fun! I'm instantly buying this on Blu Ray in hope for an extras that may come with it!


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 4, 2017)

"Mother." It's not for everyone. I've never seen anything quite like it. They sure didn't hold back. 


On a musical note, it had Johanns Johannsson listed as the composer but the film had no score. It didn't need it. 
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...ence-darren-aronofsky-score-johann-johannsson


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 4, 2017)

Really? That's strange !


----------



## Vin (Oct 8, 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374546/

Beautiful film.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Oct 11, 2017)

Loved this...


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 11, 2017)

Tons of horror films. 'Tis the season.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 11, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> I've been travelling and was in Birmingham on my own for a couple of days. I decided to go to the iMax and saw this - absolutely terrific movie..... That's two good movies at the cinema in a row for me -it's been a while since that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT completely exceeded my expectations, which were actually pretty high. I think it accounted for like 75% of all box office sales (in the states) on opening weekend. I saw IT twice in theaters, which is something I normally don't do.


----------



## MChangoM (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Oct 14, 2017)

Enjoyed this yesterday...


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ColonelMarquand (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-main-theme-of-The-Seventh-Seal


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 23, 2017)

Killing of a Sacred Deer was great


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## ColonelMarquand (Oct 24, 2017)

Side Effects. 

Recommended.


----------



## FGBR (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 26, 2017)

Now streaming on amazon and itunes


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 28, 2017)

Season 2 out on Netflix and just as fun as S01. Binge worthy!!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 28, 2017)

Now, Voyager from 1942.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 30, 2017)

Just watched Rear Window. Wanting to watch Rebecca next, the only Hitchcock movie to get a "Best Picture" win, and I've never even seen it...


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Soundhound (Oct 30, 2017)

Now _that's_ a real movie.




synthpunk said:


>


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 3, 2017)

30th Anniversary Concert. RIP


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Nov 6, 2017)

The Culpepper Cattle Co. Great!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## FGBR (Nov 20, 2017)

Enjoyed this one, and another excellent score by Mr. Desplat.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## reutunes (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm watching Gone With The Wind. I've never seen it and thought it was about time I did.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## FGBR (Nov 25, 2017)

Bernard Herrmann strikes again.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 30, 2017)

https://www.netflixmovies.com/note-by-note-the-making-of-steinway-l1037-2007


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 2, 2017)

A masterpiece and impeccable score from maestro Jarre.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Season 2 out on Netflix and just as fun as S01. Binge worthy!!




The kid in front is taking guitar lessons from my brother... said he's kinda "strange" lol, but very focused and advancing quickly.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>



Just named my newest grimalkin after Bogie!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonite's show is *Bigger than Life (1956) *starring James Mason, Barbara Rush and Walter Matthau.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049010/mediaviewer/rm2894138880


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 10, 2017)

Watching some stuff that isn't out yet (my wife is in the academy and votes, so we get the dvds). So far, pretty blah...

The Meyerowitz Stories - Some good acting, some not so good acting. But basically feels like done by someone who's been in therapy too long.

Mother! - Aronofsky just feels really pretentious to me. Ambitious, interesting, but just trying way too hard to be fascinating, instead of actually being fascinating.

Downsizing - Standard studio stuff. With an ending bolted on from another movie.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Dec 10, 2017)

Just watched "The Last Jedi" in Tokyo with Daisy, Mark, and Jon.


----------



## sazema (Dec 10, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> The Meyerowitz Stories - Some good acting, some not so good acting. But basically feels like done by someone who's been in therapy too long.



I agree, it's the first movie that I stopped after 35 min of watching after long time...
And, I prepared Mother! for tonight.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 10, 2017)

Meyerowitz actually got better as it went along, though it didn't have an end, or a point to it all... 

Good luck with Mother! - some people really liked it. Kind of Pinter-esque I guess. Let us know what you think!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 10, 2017)

strange year for Films so far, any thought on The Post yet ?

Heard The Last Jedi Premier went well.



Soundhound said:


> Watching some stuff that isn't out yet (my wife is in the academy and votes, so we get the dvds). So far, pretty blah...
> 
> The Meyerowitz Stories - Some good acting, some not so good acting. But basically feels like done by someone who's been in therapy too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rctec (Dec 11, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>


Great movie, great score!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 11, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised by Wakefield. Wasn't expecting much but loved it. Recently watched Michael Haneke's Code Unknown. Interesting but didn't like it all that much. I've gotten a number of other Haneke films from the library to watch this week.

I'm looking forward to The Greatest Showman coming out soon. I hear the score and songs are phenomenal.

Edit: And looks like it's time for the annual Love Actually and The Holiday


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 11, 2017)

It has been a weird year, right? Don't get quite why that is... I'm looking forward to and rooting for some things I haven't seen yet, The Shape of Water, Ladybird... 

Haven't seen The Post, looking forward to it though a little apprehensive because Jason Robards is burned in so perfectly as Ben Bradlee, it seems almost sacrilege. Hopefully I'll get over it.

The first reports from The Last Jedi premier sound really very good. I'm not a Star Wars fan (I know, shoot me, my wife certainly wants to!) but would love to see it knock it out of the park. 




synthpunk said:


> strange year for Films so far, any thought on The Post yet ?
> 
> Heard The Last Jedi Premier went well.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 11, 2017)

Made running around the reservoir cool and I still can't go to the dentist without thinking about clove oil. Have to watch Klute again, apparently the same composer? and I love that style.



Rctec said:


> Great movie, great score!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2017)

My sentiments exactly, All The President's Men is such a high watermark. That film holds up so well.



Soundhound said:


> It has been a weird year, right? Don't get quite why that is... I'm looking forward to and rooting for some things I haven't seen yet, The Shape of Water, Ladybird...
> 
> Haven't seen The Post, looking forward to it though a little apprehensive because Jason Robards is burned in so perfectly as Ben Bradlee, it seems almost sacrilege. Hopefully I'll get over it.
> 
> The first reports from The Last Jedi premier sound really very good. I'm not a Star Wars fan (I know, shoot me, my wife certainly wants to!) but would love to see it knock it out of the park.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2017)

Do you guys like Boys From Brazil ?



Soundhound said:


> Made running around the reservoir cool and I still can't go to the dentist without thinking about clove oil. Have to watch Klute again, apparently the same composer? and I love that style.


----------



## sazema (Dec 11, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Meyerowitz actually got better as it went along, though it didn't have an end, or a point to it all...
> 
> Good luck with Mother! - some people really liked it. Kind of Pinter-esque I guess. Let us know what you think!



Actually, I haven't seen weirdest movie than Mother! 
I like it, strange good story, funky, you can't guess ending even on ending  You can't guess anything...


----------



## sazema (Dec 11, 2017)

Great movie, big fan of Aki.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 19, 2017)

Very good soundtrack by Tangerine Dream as well.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 21, 2017)

Just got back this evening from viewing Murder on the Orient Expsess.

Oh Monsiuer Brannier! You 'ave meesed ze mark completement mon ami.

Normally wouldn't comment on a music score in particular but the score to this incoherent mess started badly and then gradually fell away.

One good spark was the cinematography. Roger Deakins. Torquay boy. Enough said. (This is actually fake news and not to be believed). The Agatha Christie connection was overwhelming.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## n9n9n9 (Dec 23, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>


just watched this with my 14 year old daughter. she loved it very much. they just don’t make them like hey used to.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Dec 23, 2017)

i’m about to watch Brazil with my kid and rewatch Tokyo Story on New Year’s.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 23, 2017)

My two favorite Vincent D'Onofrio films:

Happy Accidents (Quirky, romantic comedy with a cool sci-fi twist - "The future ain't what it used to be.")
Good Luck (off-beat, road trip comedy with Gregory Hines)


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 23, 2017)

Very interesting details about his life and death/murder?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

Would like to see The Post today but have a couple smaller ones to take to the movies with us, so it's ...


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 25, 2017)

UK version ONLY!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

This was on the previews today... Summer of 2018





synthpunk said:


> Would like to see The Post today but have a couple smaller ones to take to the movies with us, so it's ...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm watching "Remember" (2015), I started watching it yesterday, still have 30 min to watch. I'm curious how it will end.

With the aid of a fellow Auschwitz survivor and a hand-written letter, an elderly man with dementia goes in search of the person responsible for the death of his family.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3704050/


----------



## Vin (Dec 27, 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6769208/

A masterpiece.


----------



## conan (Dec 27, 2017)

Amazing film, one of my favorites.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 28, 2017)

*Hell Drivers. 1957.*


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2017)

Great week for streaming on itunes as well: Bladerunner 2049, & Dunkirk now available.


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 29, 2017)

Vin said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6769208/
> 
> A masterpiece.



I like this guy David Attenborough, his manner to present and enter himself in animal level.
Also, here an document about blue planet II sound track


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)

Moog The Ripple Effect

https://www.redbull.tv/video/AP-1MVG3E9311W11/moog


----------



## Vin (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Ilko Birov (Dec 31, 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5027774/ - 
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 1, 2018)

Been watching Black Mirror series 4. Not strictly films but man, they are brilliant. USS Callister is gold!


----------



## Vin (Jan 2, 2018)

Ilko Birov said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5027774/ -
> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri



Fantastic film.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## patrick76 (Jan 7, 2018)

I had my doubts that I would enjoy this, but I rather liked the film. For those that aren't familiar, it is a film about what people consider one of the worst movies made (The Room). So, I kind of thought it would be like Ed Wood (which I also like) - The Sequel... lol. But, it was not. Well done.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## conan (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## chimuelo (Jan 17, 2018)

The Brave.
Cast & Crew is well thought out.
Typical action stuff but very entertaining.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Brian2112 (Feb 3, 2018)

Blade Runner 
Blade Runner 2049
Rinse, Repeat.


----------



## CT (Feb 3, 2018)

I just watched 2049 last night. Thought it was quite good!


----------



## gregh (Feb 4, 2018)

slow, worthwhile, some aspects of the script - the implied backstories - are brilliant


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Soundhound (Feb 8, 2018)

Saw Loving Vincent. Made completely from oil canvasses they had painted for the film, 65,000 of them! Just gorgeous.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 10, 2018)

Reinventing the machine that let America hear itself on the PBS-BBC doc 'American Epic
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ng-machine-nicholas-bergh-20170721-story.html

The American Epic Sessions | American Epic | Video | THIRTEEN - New York Public Media
http://www.thirteen.org/programs/american-epic/the-american-epic-sessions-c5m3ay/


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2018)

B. A. B. Y. Baby Driver!

Man this film is incredible. What a sound track too. Edgar wright is such a fantastic director...


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2018)

American Made was brilliant too...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## jononotbono (Feb 15, 2018)

Finally watched Blade Runner 2049 last night on Blu Ray. Loved it.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 15, 2018)

Also just watched Altered Carbon. TV Show on Netflix. Excellent...


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 17, 2018)

This is an amazing film.


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## jononotbono (Feb 17, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


>



What is this film?


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 17, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> What is this film?


Seen in France, i don't know if is it distributed in America (or England)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6537238/


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 18, 2018)

I think you would like The Expanse S01/02 on SyFy /Amazon as well.







jononotbono said:


> Also just watched Altered Carbon. TV Show on Netflix. Excellent...


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 18, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I think you would like The Expanse S01/02 on SyFy /Amazon as well.




Thanks man. I’ll check it out!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## dflood (Feb 21, 2018)

Babylon Berlin


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 23, 2018)

Just when you think you have a dysfunctional family...

*Season 2*


----------



## Vin (Feb 23, 2018)

My favourite Oscar-nominated score by far this year, beautiful music by Jonny Greenwood, so refreshing.

http://variety.com/2018/music/news/...ood-oscar-academy-award-nominated-1202698373/


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 24, 2018)

One of the first movies that blew me away. Cool Carpenteresque soundtrack as well...


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 25, 2018)

Seen at the film club of my college. Good memory !


synthpunk said:


> One of the first movies that blew me away. Cool Carpenteresque soundtrack as well...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2018)

Same here rb, loved NYU film class. Back in the days you could make a film for 350K and make 22M. 



ratherbirds said:


> Seen at the film club of my college. Good memory !


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 11, 2018)

Ilko Birov said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5027774/ -
> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri



I saw it Thursday night. Theater packed out and that made it uncomfortable for me after about an hour. That said I thought it a good film with good performances. The only flaw for me was it suffers from a pacing issue and gets disjointed very marginally at times because of pacing. Some funny moments in there too. I thought it was maybe not as good as In Bruges but certainly a lot better than 7 Psychopaths.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2018)

We were hoping for a better ending if you know what I mean  but overall the individual performances came together to make a very good movie.



Dr Belasco said:


> I saw it Thursday night. Theater packed out and that made it uncomfortable for me after about an hour. That said I thought it a good film with good performances. The only flaw for me was it suffers from a pacing issue and gets disjointed very marginally at times because of pacing. Some funny moments in there too. I thought it was maybe not as good as In Bruges but certainly a lot better than 7 Psychopaths.


----------



## Kosta S (Mar 11, 2018)

How much I would love to watch this film once again on the big screen...
"The Cook, the Thief, his Wife & her Lover"

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/V-um81juvhQ"


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 13, 2018)

Just got The Accountant on Bluray. Good film and I liked the score by Mark Isham, especially the cue when he's doing all the figuring out on the walls. A sort of minimalist cue that really worked.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 13, 2018)

Wonderful score by Michael Legrand


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP Doctor


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 18, 2018)

Watched I, Tonya last night. My perception towards her completely changed.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 18, 2018)

Lives we sometimes cannot imagine as Westerners... Complex realities complicate relationships, heavy with meaning, showing how humans can humbly shine in the darkness as well...


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 19, 2018)

Tonite watching 

*Bad* *Day* *at* *Black* *Rock*


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 25, 2018)

We enjoyed The Disaster Artist so much last night that we watched it twice.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 15, 2018)

Don't forget the jam young nippers


----------



## jononotbono (May 28, 2018)

Just started watching "The Handmaid's Tale". It's amazing!


----------



## lux (May 28, 2018)

I just finished watching the entire Penny Dreadful serie on Netflix, seriously loved it, haven't seen something that good in years. Perfect cast as well.

Abel Korzeniowski's music on it was stunning. One show where soundtrack has a huge impact on the final result, expecially in season one, a flourishing of great themes perfectly fitting the screen.


----------



## joed (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Mark Stothard (May 28, 2018)

Such a wonderful film this one.


----------



## vtomo (Jul 4, 2018)

Watched Good Time again this past weekend and I'm still floored by it. It's such a great pulpy movie, the photography feels so vibrant it's like an acid trip of a film. Don't even get me started on the soundtrack by Oneohtrix Point Never!

Sadly I caught it on Netflix and even though I've got a good connection, the weaknesses of streaming are pretty apparent in the blacks and shifting of brightness in some spots, definitely looking into grabbing the blu-ray of it soon.

Last movie I caught in theaters was Hereditary for the 2nd time. Great movie but seeing it and enjoying it in theaters is entirely dependent on what kind of audience is there. First time there was only like 6 other quiet people in the theater and it was an intense experience. 2nd was on cheap night with a packed room filled with people constantly clicking and making noise. I brought my friend to see it after I had really built it up and in the end it was like the full length version of showing a funny video to a friend who doesn't find it funny.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 26, 2018)

Just watched Ready Player One in 3D. It’s incredible. One of my favourite films by far! The 3D is easily one of the best since Avatar and Gravity. Love Silvestri’s score as well!


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 26, 2018)

Saw "I Saw The Devil" last week. Brutal.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 26, 2018)

I watch 1 film per day, but one I recently found quite interesting was Mr. Nobody, a bit tricky to follow but I recommended.


----------



## ratherbirds (Aug 31, 2018)

Very good Damián Szifrón's Film


----------



## jmauz (Aug 31, 2018)

Just watched the first Jackass again. Brilliant score.


----------



## Heledir (Sep 15, 2018)

I watched Annihilation. I'm still shook by the "bear".


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2018)

This is phenomenal...


----------



## igwanna (Oct 8, 2018)

i basically watch every thing that has a score higher than 3 in IMDB up to no limit...


----------



## bill5 (Nov 3, 2018)

Bridge of Spies - classic Speilberg/Tom Hanks. Tells the true story of our "swapping" spies with the USSR at the height of the Cold War in the 60s (Gary Powers for a Russian spy named Abel). The guy who played Abel won the Oscar for supporting role, but he was IMO just OK; this movie was almost all Hanks, he carried it. Very well done.

The Illusionist - Edward Norton plays a 19th century ish illusionist who gets caught up in a love triangle of sorts with the lover of his youth and a prince who's now engaged to her...and determined to destroy Norton via his right-hand man police inspector, who begins to question what is right or wrong about it all. I'm a Norton fan and really liked the premise (I'm guessing the story it's based on is a good read) but this is an uneven affair and esp sloppy/lazy at the end. Me liking Norton and the premise was enough for it not to be a waste of time, but I wouldn't call it "good," and in some ways very disappointing. If more thought and careful planning had gone into the screenplay (the directing was highly uneven too), it could have been great.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 4, 2018)

If you're a fan of campy grindhouse films this was pretty great. Sadly it was Johann Johannsson's last score.


----------



## Vin (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Jan 26, 2019)

Vin said:


>



Great film! So much heart!


----------



## Vin (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Mar 2, 2019)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8075192/?mode=desktop&ref_=m_ft_dsk

Exceptional film.


----------



## Vin (Mar 10, 2019)

Beautiful film and person. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vin (May 22, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (May 22, 2019)

Vin said:


>


I've been watching this too. The soundtrack by Hildur is awesome and moody! Makes me really miss Johann.


----------



## Vin (May 23, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> I've been watching this too. The soundtrack by Hildur is awesome and moody! Makes me really miss Johann.



Indeed, and she created entire score from real power plant recordings - really creative stuff:



Great mini-series.


----------



## D Halgren (May 23, 2019)

Vin said:


> Indeed, and she created entire score from real power plant recordings - really creative stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> Great mini-series.



Thanks, for the interview link! Chris Watson!


----------



## mscp (May 25, 2019)

About to watch "Dancer In The Dark" with Bjork - again.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 22, 2019)

Gotta stick for the jam at the end, sampling the sound of routine tasks building a bass guitar, with his clients jamming on that. 

"In 2007, Randall Wyn Fullmer, an ordinary guy with a cat, decided to turn his life-long hobby into a full-out obsession. To launch his adventure he did what anyone else would do — he quit his high paying dream job at Disney, leaving behind a successful 20 year career of creating major motion pictures such as "Chicken Little" and "The Emperor's New Groove". It seemed to make so much sense at the time! With Disney in the rear-view, he launched his self-proclaimed "Mad Plan", crafting small-batch bass guitars full time."


----------



## iliatilev (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## AndyP (Aug 20, 2019)

Fortitude ... perfect to cool off in summer.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 20, 2019)

dflood said:


> Babylon Berlin



Dance away the heartache - nice version of this song.


----------



## timprebble (Aug 24, 2019)

Parasite by Joon Ho Bong

brilliant film, deservedly won the Palme d'Or at Cannes


----------



## AndyP (Aug 27, 2019)

Preacher Season 4. I love this weird stuff ...


----------



## Monkberry (Sep 4, 2019)

Ken Burns Documentaries "The West" and "Prohibition" and Amazon Original "Carnival Row".


----------



## Heledir (Oct 5, 2019)

So the movie Parasite is something else. Holy sh*t.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 5, 2019)

Will be watching "Joker" in 30 min. About to leave to see it.


----------



## mscp (Oct 5, 2019)

Heledir said:


> So the movie Parasite is something else. Holy sh*t.



In my opinion, best film of the year.


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 6, 2019)

Guy Bacos said:


> Will be watching "Joker" in 30 min. About to leave to see it.


What are your thoughts on the film?


----------



## laurikoivisto (Oct 6, 2019)

Dark from netflix! Can't recommend this enough!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 6, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> What are your thoughts on the film?



Well, I know there is some "controversy" around this film, but without getting into that, It's a masterpiece. Joaquin Phoenix is a big part of this.


----------



## zolhof (Oct 6, 2019)

I just arrived from the theater and Guy is spot on. Joaquin gave a performance of a lifetime, it all felt and looked so real. I also loved the music selection throughout the film, some great classics in there.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 7, 2019)

Also looking forward to seeing that Joker movie.

Seems as if promo machinery is working exceptionally already though. You kind of get the feeling that you're supposed to think that this is a really, really controversial, edgy, uncomfortable movie that you should really have some strong opinion on.

First that weird warning from the military or whatever the heck that was, and today I read about people walking out of the theatre and not being able to finish the film and stuff.

That sounds completely ridiculous. I mean, how bad can it be? To me it sounds as if a bunch of folks out there already convinced themselves that the movie is such hard stuff and that they're gonna be super upset and dramatic about it. To me, all of this sounds manufactured.

Guess I'll know after I've seen it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 7, 2019)

Read Michael Moore's take on the "controversy" of this film. Very interesting.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 7, 2019)

Guy Bacos said:


> Read Michael Moore's take on the "controversy" of this film. Very interesting.



That was indeed very interesting. It really does echo what I've been kind of sensing through the media without even having seen the film or talking to anyone about it.


----------



## gpax (Oct 7, 2019)

Vin said:


>



Late to post, but certainly one of my favorite films last year. I'm surprised not many here have talked about the fact that there was no score whatsoever for this film. Some who watched only the trailer assumed this is the soundtrack, but alas, aside from the occasional ambient playing of a radio in some scenes, there was no score for this entire film.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 7, 2019)

Found this really interesting and moving...  (on Netflix).


----------



## Vin (Oct 28, 2019)

Heledir said:


> So the movie Parasite is something else. Holy sh*t.



Best film I've watched this year.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 2, 2019)

laurikoivisto said:


> Dark from netflix! Can't recommend this enough!


Amazing! Can't wait for the 3rd season!


----------



## darcvision (Nov 14, 2019)

chernobyl score is really good, perfectly fit.

also i recently watch some good old anime, its called Monster. i really like their theme because its very haunting and beautiful at the same time.
this is the main theme


----------



## noises on (Nov 14, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Found this really interesting and moving...  (on Netflix).



Ok, so we have CLive Davis to blame, for popularising Kenny Gorelick....tragic clarity on the lack of critical thinking of the masses who inflict garbage on their eardrums. Thankfully comic relief found here. '


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 15, 2019)

End of the f****** World on Netflix is really good. Just a little too much of that sing/songwriter music in season 2 for my taste


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 17, 2019)

Have you ever come across something new to you and you think to your self - How on earth have I missed this ?

A few years ago I bought a load of Blu-ray movies pretty cheaply, and amongst them was this little Italian film. I hadn't even worked out the translation of film's the name. So it sat on my shelf, still in the cellphone wrapper - and there it sat unwatched - until yesterday afternoon.

I found my self on my own with a couple of hours to spare. My wife and kids had gone out to do some Christmas shopping, whilst I stayed at home to get all the software installed on my new laptop.

So I finally got around to watching this disk. It was The Legend of 1900, and the incredible score was by Ennio Morricone. I'd heard some of the music before, but oh boy, when it was put to the picture...

I was instantly transfixed.

Several hours later I was a complete mess, the laptop forgotten as I let this beautiful film wash over me like a soft, warm blanket. If you haven't seen this movie, then do so right now.

Take the phone off the hook, lock the doors and let the world go hang while you remember what it is that cinema can be...


----------



## Vin (Nov 23, 2019)

Mr. Robot (final) season. Last episode is a masterpiece.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 26, 2019)

His Dark Materials series... read the books growing up, loved them, and some of my friends played in the sessions too


----------



## AndyP (Dec 17, 2019)

Not really a movie, but a live concert. And I'm always thrilled how good these soundtracks are. I like this emotionality combined with epic elements.

STAR TREK CONCERT Prague 2-11-2016



The sound is amazing.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 17, 2019)

Au poste! / Keep an eye out 








Keep an Eye Out (2018) - IMDb


Keep an Eye Out: Directed by Quentin Dupieux. With Benoît Poelvoorde, Grégoire Ludig, Marc Fraize, Anaïs Demoustier. Louis just found the corpse of a man in front of his apartment building. Taken in for custody by Captain Buron, he finds himself on the wrong end of a surreal interrogation. But...




www.imdb.com




not the best movie by Quentin Dupieux, but still something amusing, absurd und different (first one, which made it into the cinema here)


----------



## Vin (May 28, 2020)

Excellent score, soundtrack and sound design.


----------



## Technostica (May 28, 2020)

Vin said:


> Excellent score, soundtrack and sound design.


There are a lot of people listed for the music on this and I particularly liked the sound design in the first couple of episodes.


----------



## Hellfog (Jun 14, 2020)

Becky, cool movie


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 14, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> If you're a fan of campy grindhouse films this was pretty great. Sadly it was Johann Johannsson's last score.




My Review (used Google Translate)

Nicolas Cage in a mega surreal, psychedelic revenge fairy tale.

Because of the hype and the statement by many that you love or hate him, I was a little afraid to look at him, BUT - it was worth it: I love him <3

Definitely not a film for everyone, but this time fascinating from start to finish - at least for me. The "Ambient / Doom / Metal" drone soundtrack by the late Johann Johannsson (Sicario, Arrival, Prisoners, The Discovery of Infinity, etc.) in connection with all these psychedelic and sometimes ill images was a pleasure for the senses.

As a horror, I would classify Mandy rather less - then more in the direction of the splatter, but actually he mostly belongs in the mystery / fantasy track with a penchant for art film. A bit like if you had wanted a good Rob Zombie film for a long time and got it from another director who was on a bad LSD trip: D

The 120 minutes also felt like two hours - but positive because I was fascinated again and again almost every minute. The film is so raw and trashy on one side ... and then again so beautiful, mystical and morbid. Through the soundtrack and the pictures, the film simply flows beautifully through a dark magical land and takes you on a journey in a very relaxing way. Be sure to look loudly on a good system or with good headphones so that you can be lulled nicely!

MANDY is simply something completely different: Cenobite bikers, blinded sect members and finally, again, a likeable and fitting-looking and great-acting Nicolas Cage.

CONCLUSION: a loose 8 out of 10 because he simply fascinated me


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 14, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> A bit like if you had wanted a good Rob Zombie film for a long time and got it from another director who was on a bad LSD trip: D



So true


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 14, 2020)

Does TV count? https://go.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/


----------



## JohnG (Jun 14, 2020)

If you like weird movies, or just unusual ones, try mubi.com

Everything from completely demented art-house made last year to the 1920s to "best foreign language" sorts of films. Truly off the beaten path.


----------



## Vin (Jun 29, 2020)

Final season of the best Netflix original series in my opinion. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jun 29, 2020)

synthpunk said:


> Theatre, home, streaming, binging, etc.and what do you like/dislike about it ?


Just Mercy, though some of the score does not work with the movie at all.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 29, 2020)

..


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> getting back into a lot of Japanese art house.
> 
> Life of Oharu was amazing if you like that sort of stuff. highly recommended.
> 
> ...



This looks interesting, I will check it out. 

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## survivalskills (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## NormkbPlayer (Jul 11, 2020)

Has anyone watched I Dream Of Jeannie?


----------



## Oliverwilson1987 (Aug 20, 2020)

I was very amazed by this film. If you didn't see it you should try to watch this masterpiece


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2020)

survivalskills said:


>



This one was amazing. Watched it last year during the Rotterdam Film Festival.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 20, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Have you ever come across something new to you and you think to your self - How on earth have I missed this ?




This is a great one... need to check it out again. I'm so out of the movie/series loop... lots of interesting recommendations to catch up on!


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 22, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Have you ever come across something new to you and you think to your self - How on earth have I missed this ?
> 
> A few years ago I bought a load of Blu-ray movies pretty cheaply, and amongst them was this little Italian film. I hadn't even worked out the translation of film's the name. So it sat on my shelf, still in the cellphone wrapper - and there it sat unwatched - until yesterday afternoon.
> 
> ...




I saw this years ago, and again maybe twice more. It is a movie with vast allegorical meaning, imho, about fear of the unknown and courage, raw talent. and how some things have value beyond their practical existence, like land. 

Many Indigenous people may say that the land doesn't belong to them but they belong to the land, or more like they belong "with" the land. The last part of the movie reminds me of that. 

Some crazy moments, of curse like the piano ride during a storm at sea and a meeting with Jelly Roll Morton...  I thought it was well done, and I like Tim Roth in most movies he's done.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Sep 16, 2020)

After a long time I watched a movie. I watched Paris when it Sizzles. Audrey Hepburn & William Holden. Given the time it was made, I have to say it’s really a must watch. I have interest in film Direction too so I guess this is one of the most recommended movies. Also, I love Audrey. She’s My most Fav Actress ever.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Sep 16, 2020)

Yesterday re-watched Joe Kidd (with Clint Eastwood, love westerns, great score by Lalo Schifrin); today re-watched Bus Stop (with Marilyn Monroe). Tomorrow probably Two Mules For Sister Sara.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Sep 17, 2020)

Watched The Killers (Old). Score by John Williams & the Song in was done by Henry Mancini. John was credited as Johnny. Yea he was credited with that name for few of his early movies. I totally liked the movie. May be not many will like it or not I don’t know coz most of the characters die but I loved it & glad that John did.


----------



## telecode101 (Sep 27, 2020)

..


----------



## Subliminal (Jan 16, 2021)

The Jazz Loft According to W. Eugene Smith (2015)​Worth a watch, especially anyone with an interest in jazz. Documentary movie about a photographer who obsessively records his daily life on reel to reel tape in a NYC loft whilst jazz musicians come and go, living the bohemian life, in the late fifties / early sixties. The movie does a great job of using his b+w photos and tapes to tell his story and that of the jazz loft.
(Currently free to view on amzn prime in uk)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 16, 2021)

I’ve been watching a lot of Man in the High Castle, but then January 6th happened, and now it feels too real to keep watching!!!


----------



## Vin (Jan 16, 2021)

Sound of Metal (2019) - IMDb


Sound of Metal: Directed by Darius Marder. With Riz Ahmed, Olivia Cooke, Paul Raci, Lauren Ridloff. A heavy-metal drummer's life is thrown into freefall when he begins to lose his hearing.




www.imdb.com





Excellent film with some fantastic sound editing/mixing even though there isn't almost any music.


----------



## companyofquail (Jan 16, 2021)

just started "your honor" today.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm watching as many fantasy/sci-fi as I can to get ideas for the score relief competition. All LotR, Star Wars, All of the Narnia and lots of fantasy movies. Getting some great ideas.


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 16, 2021)

Not a single flic in at least four months, but all sorts of music related tutorials on youtube.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Jan 17, 2021)

Queens Gambit


----------



## AndyP (Jan 18, 2021)

Westworld. Watched seasons 1 and 2 for the second time and still love the soundtrack.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Jan 29, 2021)

Monumental essay on human kind's existence, directed and scored by a late Islandic composer Jóhann Jóhannsson (Arrival, Sicario, The Theory of Everything), Last And First Men absolutely blew my mind, from dreamy voice over by Tilda Swinton to hauntingly beautiful cinematography and achingly moving score. Thought provoking and rooted in the sci-fi with nods to Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey, it takes its time to develop without rushing through, while not overstating its welcome. It's simply CLASS.

As for me, Jóhann Jóhannsson has established himself as a modern legend. God knows, what could he have made if he didn't so tragically passed away in 2018. Those circumstances, however, even more so elevate the importance and the great impact of his works on modern classical music.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 4, 2021)

Mark Kouznetsov said:


> Monumental essay on human kind's existence, directed and scored by a late Islandic composer Jóhann Jóhannsson (Arrival, Sicario, The Theory of Everything), Last And First Men absolutely blew my mind, from dreamy voice over by Tilda Swinton to hauntingly beautiful cinematography and achingly moving score. Thought provoking and rooted in the sci-fi with nods to Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey, it takes its time to develop without rushing through, while not overstating its welcome. It's simply CLASS.
> 
> As for me, Jóhann Jóhannsson has established himself as a modern legend. God knows, what could he have made if he didn't so tragically passed away in 2018. Those circumstances, however, even more so elevate the importance and the great impact of his works on modern classical music.


Thanks. I will check it out.

I saw the late Johann Johannsson in a live show performance of one of his albums at Royce Hall of UCLA. I think it was 2017, or maybe earlier. Very sad to lose such a talented composer. I had no idea he directed movies. He also contributed to the soundtrack of the film with the other composers.


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 4, 2021)

Been watching the first part of 'Extraction' ... needed something like this today.


----------



## Nilero (Feb 5, 2021)

Watching last season of Tv show called Shameless, sad that it's finishing. Was a good one


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Feb 5, 2021)

Nilero said:


> Watching last season of Tv show called Shameless, sad that it's finishing. Was a good one


11 seasons 
That's long enough 😜


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 6, 2021)

Watching as much scifi as possible. Mainly because I love all alien, mutant, unreal stuff.
Most of them have interesting musicscore to.
Last few weeks, the rerun of Windkracht 10. Nice series about the SAR of Belgium Airforce
but with very good music made by Fonny De Wulf. He records everything with synths en VI's,
no original classic instrument at all. Also no midi sequencing, audio only. If 5 violins are needed
he would play it 5 times, because every slight variation will make it sound more realistic.
Also did work for Disney and others...
Nice Theme of the series, which I like very much :


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 6, 2021)

Great Goldsmith score


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 14, 2021)

Koyaanisqatsi (1982) by Godfrey Reggio. 
Music composed by Philip Glass. 
Cinematography by Ron Fricke.


----------



## shelllink (Feb 14, 2021)

News of the World..
Don't know why but it seems a bit boring. I mean everything is amazing but the story so simple. hope to find something more interesting


----------



## easyrider (Feb 14, 2021)

shelllink said:


> News of the World..
> Don't know why but it seems a bit boring. I mean everything is amazing but the story so simple. hope to find something more interesting


I agree, Was easily forgettable for me...


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 14, 2021)

I've been on a stock market binge since the Gamestop stuff. 

The Big Short - Fucking incredible movie
Margin Call - Great tense board room type movie
Trading Places - Classic Eddie Murphy comedy....definitely a movie of its time, some might find it offensive 😂

-DJ


----------



## Double Helix (Feb 14, 2021)

I had not seen _The Killing Fields_ since it was in general release thirty-seven years ago, so I recorded it a couple of weeks back; viewed it in three sittings: Holy Mother of Cambodia (!)
Now in the winter of my discontent, I was able to more fully appreciate Mike Oldfield's score. And Sam Waterston has moved from _New York Times_ reporter through the ranks of the Manhattan DA's office.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Feb 19, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I had not seen _The Killing Fields_ since it was in general release thirty-seven years ago, so I recorded it a couple of weeks back; viewed it in three sittings: Holy Mother of Cambodia (!)
> Now in the winter of my discontent, I was able to more fully appreciate Mike Oldfield's score. And Sam Waterston has moved from _New York Times_ reporter through the ranks of the Manhattan DA's office.


I see I have met a grand tour fan here 🧡🧡


----------



## cuttime (Feb 28, 2021)

Just saw "Gretel and Hansel" (on Amazon Prime). Loved it, and ROB's score. I went back and looked at some of the reviews, and was kind of shocked at how many people hated it. If you are a fan of A24 type horror, this might be right up your alley. Alice Krige as the witch is phenomenal. Full disclosure: I loved "Hereditary" and "Midsommar".


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 9, 2021)

For those who lack science fiction. Cool movie
https://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=19591055&cfilm=288546.html?jwsource=cl


----------



## bill5 (Mar 10, 2021)

NormkbPlayer said:


> Queens Gambit


? Not a movie...I watched a few episodes but ultimately gave up on it. I know a lot of people have liked it though. 

Recently saw "The Paper" which I'd seen a long time ago but mostly forgot. Good comedy/drama movie with a star-studded cast including Michael Keaton and Dennis Quaid among others.


----------



## cuttime (Mar 17, 2021)

I just watched "200 Motels" again, for the first time as a sober adult, as it just showed up on Amazon Prime. FZ is one of my musical patron saints, and to this day I am still a huge fan. That said, I thought this movie was awful! The video to film transfer was ugly and harsh on the eyes, the sound was terrible, and the effects were incredibly dated. Except for the orchestral interludes, and an all too brief guitar solo, the music was pretty lousy, too. George Duke on trombone throughout the entire film!? The social satire was flat and unfunny, and the movie strained way too hard to be provocative. I know Frank could be self indulgent, and I have always defended him doing so, but he cut himself off at the knees every step of the way in this movie.


----------

